# RV parks near Oak Harbor WA



## neeliec (Feb 1, 2016)

Greetings!  

We are planning a trip to visit family later this year and are searching for RV parks near the town of Oak Harbor WA, on Whidby Island.  We would like to be close to town if possible so we don't have to go too far to visit folks who live there.

Has anyone had any good experiences in this area?  I did some initial searching and didn't come up with much.  We'd be okay with parks/campgrounds with limited amenities as well!

Thanks!
Eileen in AZ


----------



## saamjack (Apr 14, 2016)

I personally have not spend time the but I heard the name of North Whidbey RV Park that is cool option for having fun there according to my uncle. I think yu should consider about it. I am sure you also had great time there like my uncle had there.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 26, 2016)

This looks a nice place after your post so that will be for sure really great for me to try anything like this out,. For sure experiencing any of the thing like this will be something so much good for me. I am quite sure that will be a new kind of expericne for me to try and i am quite excited about that.


----------



## sophia james (Dec 21, 2016)

North Whidbey RV Park, 565 W Cornet Bay Rd Oak Harbor, Washington 98277. Really a very nice RV park! Located just over te Deception Pass Bridge, and across the street from Deception Stae Park. Welcoming staff, easy check in. Sites are level, paved and pretty roomy. I recommend you to visit there with your family.


----------

